# How Dawn Is Helping Ducks.



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well i saw this add in a paper about how these people are helping ducks and its great! because they are helping the birds that wouldent have a chance without there help of cleaning them and using Dawn to clean there feathers its amazing that Dawn works on there feathers im soo happy for all the birds that there is an easy way to get that oil off there feathers but with the help of the Nature ppl to fully restore there health and give them plenty of clean water and food and set them free.

Im sure if a duck could talk they would deffenetly be thanking those ppl.


Heres the web page and you can read how they are helping out with oil spills getting onto duck feathers and other birds.
http://www.homemadesimple.com/sites/en_CA/saveaduck/index.shtml


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for this post, Christina. As you no doubt know, ducks are especially dear to me. Dawn does work very well for cleaning oiled birds, but just so everyone knows, there are very specific protocols to be followed .. it's not just as simple as washing the bird with Dawn, drying, and all is better. I will try to find some links later this evening.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Christina and Terry,

Don't know if this is one of the links you were thinking of or not Terry:

http://www.ibrrc.org/oiled_bird_procedures.html

But it is a good description of what is done in the rescue process for oiled birds.
Thanks for the link, Christina, it's bookmarked for future reference.

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Christina, fp - good links. I think Reti will do a sticky on oiled/tarred birds later based on what she's found with ******* and these links could help. 

The poor little fellas that get in oil, tar or goop have a tough time of it. 

Maggie


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

I was reading the web page on Dawn and it said how they need speacaill things and how you just cant wash it and let it go as Terry said .....
it even says on the page that you should not even touch it i guess unless you are for shur an excpert with ducks exsample:Terry 

If you find an oil-soaked bird, do not touch the bird. Instead, immediately call your local wildlife center or humane society. Wildlife rescuers are specially trained to handle and wash birds suffering from oil damage. For example, these animals may need to be stabilized, hydrated, nourished, and medicated before being washed. And it's critical that you never wash an oiled bird. The bird is already under large amounts of stress, and touching and washing by non-experts creates additional stress, which can lead to its death.As it said on that web page.


----------

